# The fantastic colours of Rome



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

Impressive! Still a real imperial city!


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratulations for your photos aljuarez! :applause:


----------



## rY17 (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh Rome, Y U SO BEAUTIFUL?!?


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

This is a really beautiful series!! :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Let's take a look now at the Campodiglio Square, designed by Michelangelo himself!


















































































Besides seeing the beautiful square, people mostly come up the hill to look at the Capitoline Museums. You could easily spend a whole day in them! There are also places to eat and awesome views!





































































































































































































































































































































Finally, a few preliminary shots of the Trajan Column, sculpted in the year 114... which makes it about 1,800 years old! :nuts:


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Wonderful ! Thanks !
:applause:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for your support, Pistolero!


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

All this history in one place... :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Update for the Eternal City!

First some cityscapes. I love the ambience of this city!














































Details and zoom-ins



















Let's now look at the Teatro di Marcello and surrounding area. Construction of the theatre was supported by Julius Caesar and was finished under Emperor Caesar Augustus in the year B.C 13 or so.


















































































Very near the theatre, you will see this beautiful church, San Nicola in Carcere, first built in the 10th Century, and redone in 1599. Notice the incorporation of the columns of an ancient Roman temple in the structure!




































































































The whole Roman Forum area, including the Campodiglio Hill and Square are in an area called "Campitelli," the latin version of which has been the name since Roman times. Here, some impressions from the area and a little bit of the Vittorio Emmanuele monument and Piazza Venezia.

















































































































































Let's now look at Santa Maria in Campitelli, a baroque beauty built under pope Alexandre VII by Carlo Rainaldi between 1659 and 1667.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

*Wonderful Rome*

Great photos of a great city, unquestionably one of the top 3 or 4 most beautiful cities on earth.
You were very sensible going there in Winter, in the Summer it's way over crowded with tourists who totally spoil the atmosphere of the ancient city. Glad you visited Santa Maria Maggiore, luckily overlooked by most visitors, but far more beautiful than St. Peters - when I was last there there was only a handful of visitors inside and it was magic.


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Fantastic pics!!Congrats


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous shots of Rome on this thread...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Let's now take a closer look at Piazza Venezia area and the Vittorio Emanuele monument. 

We approach the twin churches that overlook the Vittorio Emanuele monument from the steps on Via de Sant'Eufemia






































The view opens up to reveal the church of Santa Maria di Loreto, the church of the Santissimo Nome di Maria, the Trajan Column and the white vittorio Emmanuele monument 






















































































































Let's take a look inside the 16th Century Santa Maria in Loreto church (the one on the left in the pics above)






































The Vittorio Emanuele monument was built in celebration the both the first king of unified Italy, Vittario Emanuele of the Piedmont, and the unification itsefl. The enormous monument stradles a whole side of the Capitoline Hill. It is rather unloved, not only because a lot of old Rome had to be blown up to make space for it. but also for aesthetic reasons, which matter a lot in Italy. Its sheer size makes it visible from any high place in the city, and its white marble stands out like a sore thumb among the earth tones of the city. For the visitor, it's not so obviously bad! It was finished in 1911.





































Now let's go up and check out the awesome views! :banana:




































































































You won't see any skyscrapers in central Rome, but a closer look from above reveals an amazingly dense forest of domes, spires, pinacles, towers and sculpture. Now, that's density! :cheers:








































































































































Especially ravishing are the views over the Roman forum. :drool:































































































































From the back of the monument, it's only a short way down to the higher parts of the forum itself.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Awesome updates, aljuarez! Rome is truly a one-of-a-kind city.

By the way, this is one of the creepiest statues I think I've ever seen. The eyes on this thing are disturbing!


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Breathtaking!!

More plz...:drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos from Rome


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous new images from Rome....thanks for the effort.:cheers:


----------



## -{ Rick }- (Aug 2, 2005)

Just great, thank you :cheers:


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Jennifat said:


> Awesome updates, aljuarez! Rome is truly a one-of-a-kind city.
> 
> By the way, this is one of the creepiest statues I think I've ever seen. The eyes on this thing are disturbing!


That statue is believed to be the remains of the colossal figure of the enthroned Constantine the Great. It shows the famous hairstyle characteristic of the Julio-Flavians, and has the wonderful animation in the eyes seen in the very best sculptures of Late Antiquity.

There is a tradition that this is the very same statue described by Eusebius in his Historia Ecclesiae. The translation from the Greek reads:

_
Moreover, by loud proclamation and monumental inscriptions he made known to all men the salutary symbol, setting up this great trophy of victory over his enemies in the midst of the imperial city, and expressly causing it to be engraved in indelible characters, that the salutary symbol was the safeguard of the Roman government and of the entire empire. Accordingly, he immediately ordered a lofty spear in the figure of a cross to be placed beneath the hand of a statue representing himself, in the most frequented part of Rome, and the following inscription to be engraved on it in the Latin language: BY VIRTUE OF THIS SALUTARY SIGN, WHICH IS THE TRUE TEST OF VALOR, I HAVE PRESERVED AND LIBERATED YOUR CITY FROM THE YOKE OF TYRANNY. I HAVE ALSO SET AT LIBERTY THE ROMAN SENATE AND PEOPLE, AND RESTORED THEM TO THEIR ANCIENT DISTINCTION AND SPLENDOR.
_


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The creepy eyes are also probably due to the fact that they had to be sculpted so they appeared "strong" from a distance, given the size and location of the statue, unlike monuments sculpted in a more realistic scale, or to be appreciated at eye-level.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Let’s continue this tour of Rome!

The Church of Santa Maria in Trivio is a 16th Century beauty just behind the famous Trevi fountain, and it would seem just a tiny fraction of the visitors to the fountain drop in…























































It would also seem that EVERYONE in Rome visits the Trevi fountain… but don’t let that deter you. Stop by really early!














































The beautiful fountain was built by sculpture Nicola Salvi in the 17th Century, at the height of the Baroque era… clearly! Let’s checkout some details…


















































































Some views of the streets leading up from the Trevi fountain towards the Quirinale (Presidential) palace…









































































Random shots













































































































The interior of the small but beautiful Sant’Andrea al Quirinale, by Lorenzo Bernini himself…




























Rome is justly famous for its palaces. This one, the Barberini palace (formerly belonging the most distinguished noble Roman families, which also produced a Pope) currently hosts the art of antiquity museum. The stairs, gardens and fountains a pleasure to behold, even if you have no interest in ancient art! Notice the coat of arms with the bees!


----------



## Ipiales (Oct 16, 2012)

fantastic!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Overrated grit!


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Skrapebook said:


> Overrated grit!


my god... :no: poor you!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, this is what I call a great thread about a beautiful, classic city. Rome never fails to amaze us!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for all the amazing pics


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More impresions of the city...





















Just like in any great European city, wandering off into the side streets brings nice surprises. This is the courtyard of the Library of Contemporary History.

























The small, but perfectly formed Piazza Mattei









The beautiful main synagogue and neighboring Art Nouveau building. 









Approaching the Island on the Tiber...











Across the bridge to the other side of the river, to the Trastevere, with the nice square anc church of Santa Maria in Trastevere.















The interior of Santa Maria in Trastevere is one of the oldest and most ellaborate in the whole city.































Back downtown to the world-famous Spanish steps and the Piazza di Spagna. The beautiful church at the top of the stairs, Trinita dei Monti and the original egyptian obelisk out front are one of Rome's most classical sights. And the views are great too!

































The interior doesn't look like much when you first walk in, but the side chapels feature great frescoes and paintings.


















And more impressions in the area close by...


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)

Formidables fotografías
Felicitaciones y gracias por compartir tus fotografías Aljuarez


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Piazza Navona, the round square that owes its shape to the fact that it used to be round track for circus events in ancient times. Its fountains are among the most photographed in the city. The central piece, the Fountain of the Four Rivers by Bernini, is world-famous. I personally preferred the smaller ones to the sides, especially the Fontana del Moro. 















The biggest construction on Piazza Navona, is the huge Sant'Agnesse in Agona church, built in the 17th Century.

















Just to the South of the Navona Square, you will find the Palazzo Altemps, a magnificent building housing the National Roman Museum. Truly delightful, from the pretty courtyard to the sculpture pieces and ceiling frescoes!

































































I especially liked the chapel, where Cardinal Altemps, the power broker who had it built in the 16th Century, spent a lot of time.











Back outside, more of central Rome's wonderful streets. I could spend a lifetime just sitting in those pretty cafés, reading, sipping something hot and watching the world go by!























Right around the corner from the Altemps Palace, another stop worth of your time is the Bramante Cloister, by Donato Bramante, and the adjoining Santa Maria della Pace Church. The space hosts temporary exhibits, and has a nice shop and café. 





















Finally, let's have a quick look at the outside of the Palazzo della Sapienza and the Sant'Ivo alla Sapienza church. The two times I've tried to visit the church and the palace, they've been closed! hno: The courtyard, probably my favorite in the city, houses the city archives. Notice Borromini's awesome design of the church's dome! :banana:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous! Romantic!


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)









Vatican (my photos taken 10/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Rome - by the Coliseum (my photos taken 10/2010)









Rome - by the Coliseum (my photos taken 10/2010)









Rome - by the Coliseum (my photos taken 10/2010)









Rome - by the Coliseum (my photos taken 10/2010)









Rome - by the Coliseum (my photos taken 10/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Rome - by the Coliseum (my photos taken 10/2010)









Rome - by the Coliseum (my photos taken 10/2010)









Rome - by the Coliseum (my photos taken 10/2010)









Rome - by the Coliseum (my photos taken 10/2010)









Rome - by the Coliseum (my photos taken 10/2010)


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

you could stare at every picture on this thread for hours. Rome is spell binding


----------

